# Dankung's "general Stainless Steel Dankung Hunting Slingshot Ii"



## Deacon89 (Nov 25, 2012)

I recently decided to get started into the wonderful world of slingshots just a few weeks ago and have already found it to be exciting. I've ordered my first ever slingshot via Dankung's website and as the title of this topic insists, it's the general hunting slingshot 2. My question is, if this slingshot is adequate enough for hunting small game and what type of bands should I use to procure rabbits,squirrel and the like. Any and all feedback will be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/ helped me heaps with getting a set up


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

It's a great first choice for a slingshot.

These ones are primarily designed for use with looped tubes.

I would recommend grabbing 10m of the 2040 tubing and 10m of the 1745 tubing.

Use the looped 2040 bands for working on your accuracy with something like 3/8 steel ammo, then move up to the looped 1745 tubes with .36 cal or above lead ammo for hunting. The double 1745's with .44 cal lead has proven itself time and time again as a very effective hunting setup.


----------



## Deacon89 (Nov 25, 2012)

It's official. I've fallen in love with this website and its users. Thanks man.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol, welcome to our addiction









One small thing that I found helped me with shooting this type of slingshot.

With a normal slingshot, you pretty much extend the arm you hold it with than draw the bands back. Doing that with these frames I found the bands would settle in different places each shot.

What I now do to help with consistency is to put a bit of tension on the bands, then pointing the handle at the target, extend the frame out a ways and then just before my full reach turn the frame to my shooting position then continue to draw out the bands and shoot.

I find this makes the bands set in the same position every time and helps a lot with accuracy.


----------



## Deacon89 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm freaking ecstatic to start! I've been an avid shooter (firearms) since I was a kid but it's just gotten so expensive and time consuming to find somewhere to go and shoot. This is a whole different world and quite frankly a lot more fun because A. it's much MUCH cheaper B. ammo doesn't cost an arm and a leg C. I can practice in my backyard D.-Z. I can make one any way I want!! You ever try and make a rifle? Yeah, neither have I. BONUS ROUND!!! It's challenging, anyone can learn to shoot a gun in a few hours, it takes dedication to become a crack shot with a slingshot.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Deacon89 said:


> You ever try and make a rifle? Yeah, neither have I.


Well actually yeah, several. Amateur gunsmith here.

As for A, B & C, I hear ya man. It's something I can do any time I want. Letting rip with a .308 in the backyard here is kinda frowned apon.

If you shoot steel ammo with a good catchbox, your recovery rate is 100% and the price is negligible. Bands are really cheap too if you make your own. You can get 10m of 1745 tube from Dankung for around $11 delivered. This is good for about 12 bandsets, so less than $1 each. These also last a few thousand shots per set.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

also if you check out http://slingshotforum.com/forum/36-site-vendors-forum/ you can find some people on the website here that sell flatbands and tubes and other items


----------



## Deacon89 (Nov 25, 2012)

I wish I found this place before I tried to get help on 4chan /b/. Needless to say, it didn't turn out the way I had hoped... You guys are awesome and I'll be here everytime I have any questions and maybe one have a few pointers to give as well.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

cool i just started myself a week or so ago and im loving it here the people are great and always willing to help out and its a plus being able to buy from people on here that use and know the gear there selling


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Deacon89 said:


> I wish I found this place before I tried to get help on 4chan /b/


You looked for help from the /b/ tards ?

Oh dear . . .


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Its a good choice, getting into Chinese tubes myself


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice choice for a first. Hrawk is da man with da plan. Listen to him and ya can't go wrong. Oh yeah, I like Pikachu too. Pika pika.


----------

